# The Woman in Brown: A Supernatural Mystery - 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Woman in Brown: A Supernatural Mystery

_"I never did believe in ghosts until that fateful night ..."_

Walking home late from work one night in 1959, Andrew Harris decides to take a short-cut through an empty park ... and is suddenly confronted by an astonishing sight. A beautiful tall blonde woman, but dressed in a British Army uniform from World War II. Except there's something wrong with her, a stain of bright blood at her throat. Her whole expression pleads for help. She lifts a hand to him beseechingly.

And then she vanishes back into the mists that she appeared from.

And that brief encounter haunts Andrew for many years, until he finally finds out the strange and awful truth about ... THE WOMAN IN BROWN.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, Betsy and Ann. Why not grab yourselves a free copy each of this ghostly mystery with a real sting in the tail?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is no longer free, but minimum price, and already has a 5* review.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A personal fave story, one I'm very proud of, with a really huge sting in the tail.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're on unlimited, you can read this one for free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That goes for a great deal of my work on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Other Kindle authors offer you stories no editor has ever read, much less bought. Not me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one first appeared in Hitchcock's, for instance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I sell regularly to that magazine ... which means, more mystery stories on Kindle in the future. They only buy the rights for 1 year. After that, I can do with the story whatever I like.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And what I like to do is publish it on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more to come from that source.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, take a look at this story's first review.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not bad at all -- like nearly all of my reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a story with a real sting in the tail. And you can read it for free if you have KU ... that applies to most of my eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Like all of my short fiction and some of my novels and collections, THE WOMAN IN BROWN is available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A ghost story with a real difference. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not the first one that I've written ... but perhaps the best.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you agree? Take a look at this and others of my stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are plenty of them here on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Merry Xmas to everyone at KBoards!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a very happy 2017!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my Kindle eBooks are at minimum price at the moment. Why not take advantage of this offer?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's coming to an end quite soon, so act now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to extend it for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you, Sidney. Hope you enjoy what you read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on many of my e-novels and longer collections for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still get those offers going into August. Grab yourself some vacation reads.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I continue my Special Offer past August? We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this eBook is free at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer on my eBooks is going on into October. Grab some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on my full-length novels and longer collections is nearly over. This is almost your last chance to grab some.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special offer on a lot of my longer eBooks is continuing ... but only for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't last forever, though. Grab some copies while you can, friends.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case. 99c for some full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend the Special Offer for another while.  This is your chance to grab some fiction at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Good 2019 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER price at the moment. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this chilling story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here you have another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a Special Offer still in place on most of my Kindle eBooks. Check it out, readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all of my short fiction -- like this tale, which first appeared in Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine -- are always at the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place. Grab a copy for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many pf my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price right now ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2020 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my Kindle eBooks are on Sale at the moment ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this story -- which first appeared in Alfred Hitchcock;s Mystery Magazine -- is FREE on Kindle today. Get yourself a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some good reading for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My ghostly mystery tale THE WOMAN IN BROWN first appeared in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine. But now it is available Free on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBook on Kindle are available for a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my work on Kindle is at Special Offer Price and about half of it is on KU.


----------

